# Beretta Range Day



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Today is Beretta Range Day - at many ranges across the country, U get to try a PX4, CX4 and the new Ninety-Two for free.

I prev was notified of this via e-mail, and the message stated that the nearest range was in Ft Worth (3 hours away). I had yesterday off, though, and decided to go shoot around noon on the spur of the moment. Anyway, I saw the ad up at my local range. So, I went back this morning.

Got to shoot a PX4 and the Ninety Two. I've prev shot a PX4 a couple of times, and to be honest, the gun doesn't do much for me. I shot it again today - they let U shoot 1 mag for free thru each gun. First time I ever shot a .40 cal before. I did feel the difference. In a metal framed gun, though, it wasn't that big of a difference (might feel stronger in a polymer, though). I shot a little bit low, but did pretty well.

The Ninety-Two is a nice, gun, though. Did very well w/ it. I've prev had Berettas before, though, over the years. So, I kinda knew what to expect. Considering it is the same trigger system basically, it's interesting that I shot low w/ the PX4 yet spot on w/ the Ninety Two. Of course, the sight radius is a bit longer on the Ninety-Two.

Got a free hat afterwards. And, each range is giving away a free Ninety-Two. Odds aren't gonna be too bad - U figure 1 out of 100 or maybe 1 out of 200 at the most. I'll never win, though. I don't have the luck. But, we'll see.

Would I buy a Ninety-Two - Not sure. I have had a couple of regular 92s in the past, as well as a Cougar, years ago. The Bruniton finish isn't exactly the best - I always found that it wears so easily. And, w/ an open slide design, the gun looks beat-up pretty quickly, from the wear that develops on the barrel. If I did win, by some miracle - not sure if I would keep it or sell it and use the $ for a 1911. Of course, I won't have to make that decision because I never win anything


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I went to the one in Fort Worth. They had the 90-two, 92FS, Px4 and a Cx4. They let me shoot each one. After shooting the 92FS, they let me shoot the 90-two again so I can feel the difference. It did feel a little bit tamer. I liked the Cx4 better though. Maybe because I'm used to polymer frames. Dunno. 

I don't think I'd buy one at regular price. I would if it was a steal of a deal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The CX4 is the carbine. It is nice - I just wish it were $100 cheaper.

The PX4 - not really a fan. Today was my 3rd time firing 1 - The new Ninety Two was better. Now, I have owned a couple of 92FS models in the past, but it's been a while since I shot one. So, unless I did what U did and fired them back to back, I really can't say what the difference was. I did like the sights on the Ninety Two, though...

No calls yet, so I guess I didn't win one


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*Range Day*

I went to the Range Day at my local dealer.

I was not that impressed with the 90-TWO. It didn't feel any better than the 92 but I didn't try out the other interchangeable grips. I did not choose to fire it.

I did choose to fire the PX4 in 40. I wanted to feel how this vaunted rotating barrel system felt with a round that's rather notorious for it's snap.

Now, since they supplied the ammo maybe it was a tame load. Nevertheless the PX4 in 40 felt more tame than the target loads I shoot in 9 out of full steel pistols. The PX4 felt better in my hand and has interchangeable backstraps.

I wasn't as enthused at the price that dealer had PX4s marked at. I've since done research and a few hours away I can save over $100.00. For that much in savings I could buy over the net and have it shipped to my favorite transfer FFL.

I'm still hesitant to lay out for the PX4, though, because of the configuration of the safety. I don't like push-up safeties. I swapped my 92FS for a 96D to eliminate that problem.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a dot it yourself mod on the safties to make it a D - it's been talked about on the Beretta Forum.

U should have shot the new Ninety Two - yes, holsing it, it didn't feel that different. But, it shot very well


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I went to one over in Arkansas today. I shot the PX4 and the 90-two. I prefer my M92 over the 90- two, it just did not seem to be an improvement to me. The PX4 was kind of nice, it shot right to point of aim and had good ergonomics for me. I would not mind having one in 9mm if the price was right. I did get a free hat, but they were kind of stingy with the ammo only letting me fire 5 free rds of 40 in the PX4, then charging me to shoot some nines in the 90-two.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that was crappy - I got to shoot 1 mag from each gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one else went?

I'm bummed that I didn't win the free pistol :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I was looking at getting an AR-15 in the next year or so, but mainly for plinking. The Cx4 seems like a possible option. The 9mm version would be really cheap to plink with.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They have another version of the carbine coming out next year, apparently - it has a different stock. Forget what its called - someone on the BerettaForum said that the rep there told them about it - I saw a pic of it a while back...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> They have another version of the carbine coming out next year, apparently - it has a different stock. Forget what its called - someone on the BerettaForum said that the rep there told them about it - I saw a pic of it a while back...


I believe it's going to be called .... "RX4"


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

We bumped into it accidentally...a hunting forum group I belong to was supposed to shoot clays but the range was flooded we ended up at a nearby shooting center where Beretta was and most everyone put some free lead downrange...I'd shot a beretta before and I was too busy breaking in my PT-145 so I didn't end up shooting any...here's a couple pics of guys who were with us w/ the assault rifle:



















This is what the shotgun range we were supposed to shoot at looked like :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I believe it's going to be called .... "RX4"


I almost said that - but couldn't remember for sure.

ON a side note - see this thread!

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=21994#post21994


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> There is a dot it yourself mod on the safties to make it a D - it's been talked about on the Beretta Forum.
> 
> U should have shot the new Ninety Two - yes, holsing it, it didn't feel that different. But, it shot very well


After feeling the apparent difference of the rotating barrel I found a local person who is selling a Cougar L. I'm going to take a chance on it. It's in 9 mm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I believe it's going to be called .... "RX4"


I think that looks kewler than the CX4 - don't U?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I like the Cx4 better. That one looks like a shotgun with a stock barely attached.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the stock telescopes... That is why it looks like that


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What kind of mags can it use?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That I don't know...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't ya' figure it's like the other one and the pistol mags will fit? I'm assuming it's a pistol caliber.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I assume. But it doesn't look like it fits into the grip like the other one. I also remembe reading that Beretta is coming out w/ a 5.56 rifle - but had heard that it would not be available to civilians. So, I can't remember if this is that gun, or just an offshoot of the current carbine..


----------

